# Minimum age for a paddle.



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey guys a quick question, I'm planning a touring session with my wife and little boy on a SOT tandem down Berowra waters (very quiet) and my question is if there is a minimum age to take a kid with you for a paddle? (he is a gorgeous one year old). Obviously using his respective pfd and he would be sitting with his mother at the front all the time and I'll do the paddling. Thanks guys, I'm just back from overseas holidays and itching for a fish, let's hope that the weather stays stable for a little while now.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Only guessing here!

I don't think there would be legislation that fixes an age on being aboard a vessel of any sort. The "duty of care" will be in the same spot as always though. You are clearly being as careful as you need to be, and I guess the decision is yours to make.

Cheers and happy paddling andybear   

(Stepping back a bit, and saying "I will not be held responsible for any act or ommision, opinion, thought or idea, that may lead to some scum sucking parasite, trying to cook my arse for giving advice on the legality of any act or process! 8)


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

A test would be can the little fella look after himself for a minute or two in the pfd without your help. A possible scenario would be if the whole thing tipped he'd need to fend for himself for a bit.

I didn't take either of mine till they were a bit under 3, but that's more because they wouldn't sit still long enough.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Do the five first.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Clarkos you make a really good point here , he is very good in the water of course I'm talking about swimming classes and always accompanied by me or my wife. I haven't try putting him in the water with his pfd yet, in fact I haven't even bought him his pfd. I thought in doing the logistic part of the trip first to see if it was possible and most important safe enough. I guess it would not hurt to wait a little bit more.
@ Andybear... don't worry mate, I was just checking with the old members (note that I say "old" as for "more experienced" jejeje) if this would be a good idea or not. This is why most of us come to forums like this, to absorb as much as we can and the decisions we make after that are absolute responsibility of each individual.
Thanks again guys and have a good week.


----------

